# espero que te hayas divertido anoche



## napolilover

*Q*uisiera que alguien me ayude a traducir esto:
*E*spero que te hallas divertido anoche!......
*E*sta no es la clase de noviazgo que quiero contigo, si no vas a ser honesto pues solo olvidate de mi.
*G*razie    mar


----------



## Angel.Aura

Hola napolilover,

Cuidado con mayúsculas, acentos y signos ortográficos. Aquí son importantes. Regla 11. 
Por favor, no te olvides poner tu intento de traducción y plantear una pregunta específica.

Te esperamos.

Gracias.

Laura
_Moderatrice_


----------



## napolilover

Gracias y pido disculpas soy nueva en esta website.
mar


----------



## infinite sadness

Spero ti sarai divertito stanotte.
Questo non è il genere di relazione che voglio con te, se non ti comporti rettamente puoi solo dimenticarti di me.
Grazie, mar.


----------



## napolilover

Grazie!
mar


----------



## flljob

napolilover said:


> *Q*uisiera que alguien me ayude a traducir esto:
> *E*spero que te *hayas* divertido anoche!......
> olv*í*date *mí*.
> *G*razie mar


 
Tres pequeñas correcciones.

Saludos


----------



## gatogab

*



Espero que te hayas divertido ......
		
Click to expand...

*¿Se puede decir 'spero tu ti sia divertito'?

gg


----------



## infinite sadness

Sì, è la traduzione letterale.

"Ti sarai" dà più l'idea di una supposizione.


----------



## gatogab

infinite sadness said:


> Sì, è la traduzione letterale.
> 
> "Ti sarai" dà più l'idea di una supposizione.


Entendido.
Gracias.
gg


----------



## argentinodebsas

flljob said:


> Tres pequeñas correcciones.
> 
> Saludos




Olvidate no es ningún error. Es la forma voseante de _olvídate_.


----------



## gatogab

argentinodebsas said:


> Olvidate no es ningún error. Es la forma voseante de _olvídate_.


 Es ambivalente, pues nadie sabe que 'napolilover' es argentina.
No la _escuchamos vosear_ cuando nos dice "hayás" y "olvidáte".

gg


----------



## Neuromante

argentinodebsas said:


> Olvidate no es ningún error. Es la forma voseante de _olvídate_.



Pero no es la forma general. Sí se la das por válida y se la presentas como correcta a un italiano NO aprenderá español ¿O a ti te gustaría que te respondieran en este foro pasándote giros de una provincia que no pertenezcan al italiano sino a la forma de hablar de un lugar determinado?
Al menos deja claro que es una forma solo del español de Argentina.


----------



## Larroja

infinite sadness said:


> Spero ti sarai divertito stanotte.
> Questo non è il genere di relazione che voglio con te, se non ti comporti rettamente puoi solo dimenticarti di me.
> Grazie, mar.



Immagino che Napolilover frattanto abbia già mandato il messaggio, comunque... La tua traduzione, Infinite Sadness, è corretta, ma forse un po' troppo "alta" sia rispetto all'originale sia rispetto al contesto dell'sms. Io direi: 
"Spero ti sia divertito stanotte. Non è questo il genere di rapporto che vorrei tra noi, se non hai intenzione di comportarti bene/onestamente, be' allora dimenticati di me."


----------



## argentinodebsas

gatogab said:


> Es ambivalente, pues nadie sabe que 'napolilover' es argentina.
> No la _escuchamos vosear_ cuando nos dice "hayás" y "olvidáte".
> 
> gg



No es lo más común utilizar el voseo para el subjuntivo, por lo que "Espero que te hayas divertido" es una frase totalmente natural en la Argentina. 

En cuanto a _"olvídate/olvidate_", lo más probable es que napolilover no haya querido decir olvidate sino olvídate, teniendo en cuenta que omitió las demás tildes. Sin embargo, consideré oportuno aclarar que no necesariamente es un error, ya que en los lugares en los que se vosea, es la manera natural de expresarse, tanto a nivel escrito como oral.



Neuromante said:


> Pero no es la forma general. Sí se la das por válida y se la presentas como correcta a un italiano NO aprenderá español ¿O a ti te gustaría que te respondieran en este foro pasándote giros de una provincia que no pertenezcan al italiano sino a la forma de hablar de un lugar determinado?
> Al menos deja claro que es una forma solo del español de Argentina.



Perdoname que sea tan directo y te aclaro de antemano que mi intención no es faltarte el respeto, pero vos no sos quién para decir qué es válido y qué no. El voseo es tan correcto como el trato de "tú" según la Real Academia Española, y no es propio solamente del castellano hablado en la Argentina. Existe también en Uruguay, Paraguay, partes de Colombia y varios países de Centroamérica, por lo que es un fenómeno de suficiente relevancia como para que a alguien que estudia español pueda interesarle saber un poco sobre el asunto, por más que obviamente prefiera hablar con el "tú", por ser la forma más extendida y la más parecida al italiano. Imaginate que alguien que está estudiando el idioma quiere leer, por ejemplo, a Jorge Luis Borges: ¿Debe pensar que la manera en que escribía un escritor de semejante calidad es menos válida que la de su profesora de español? 

Con respecto a tu última pregunta, a mí me parece interesante conocer expresiones particulares de diferentes regiones, sobre todo si se las contextualiza y se aclara que son propias de determinado lugar.

Saludos


----------



## infinite sadness

Larroja said:


> Immagino che Napolilover frattanto abbia già mandato il messaggio, comunque... La tua traduzione, Infinite Sadness, è corretta, ma forse un po' troppo "alta" sia rispetto all'originale sia rispetto al contesto dell'sms. Io direi:
> "Spero ti sia divertito stanotte. Non è questo il genere di rapporto che vorrei tra noi, se non hai intenzione di comportarti bene/onestamente, be' allora dimenticati di me."


Ciao Larroja, hai pienamente ragione, chiedo scusa a Napolilover. In effetti, non parlerei mai così in un contesto di sms amorosi.
Inoltre, la parola "spero" l'avrei sostituita con "immagino".


----------



## Larroja

infinite sadness said:


> Inoltre, la parola "spero" l'avrei sostituita con "immagino".



Io lascerei spero, è ironico e tagliente...
Buona giornata!


----------



## Estopa

argentinodebsas said:


> Con respecto a tu última pregunta, a mí me parece interesante conocer expresiones particulares de diferentes regiones, sobre todo si se las contextualiza y se aclara que son propias de determinado lugar.
> 
> Saludos


 
Una pregunta. ¿La forma habitual de voseo es "contigo" o "con vos"?. Napolilover ha escrito "contigo", y que yo recuerde los argentinos dicen "con vos", por lo que deduzco que ella no es voseante.


----------



## Neuromante

argentinodebsas said:


> Perdoname que sea tan directo y te aclaro de antemano que mi intención no es faltarte el respeto, pero vos no sos quién para decir qué es válido y qué no. El voseo es tan correcto como el trato de "tú" según la Real Academia Española, y no es propio solamente del castellano hablado en la Argentina. Existe también en Uruguay, Paraguay, partes de Colombia y varios países de Centroamérica, por lo que es un fenómeno de suficiente relevancia como para que a alguien que estudia español pueda interesarle saber un poco sobre el asunto, por más que obviamente prefiera hablar con el "tú", por ser la forma más extendida y la más parecida al italiano. Imaginate que alguien que está estudiando el idioma quiere leer, por ejemplo, a Jorge Luis Borges: ¿Debe pensar que la manera en que escribía un escritor de semejante calidad es menos válida que la de su profesora de español?
> 
> Con respecto a tu última pregunta, a mí me parece interesante conocer expresiones particulares de diferentes regiones, sobre todo si se las contextualiza y se aclara que son propias de determinado lugar.
> 
> Saludos


Si me parece bien, solo digo que se debe dejar claro que es una forma regional ¿No existe la palabra "Zonar" ¿Verdad?) No todo el mundo se lee los enlaces, así que se les puede escapar que no es una forma común.

Y todo el mundo sabe que Borges era argentino, así que saben que cuando escribe usa giros argentinos.


----------



## argentinodebsas

Estopa said:


> Una pregunta. ¿La forma habitual de voseo es "contigo" o "con vos"?. Napolilover ha escrito "contigo", y que yo recuerde los argentinos dicen "con vos", por lo que deduzco que ella no es voseante.



Es cierto, la forma habitual del voseo es "con vos". Igualmente, en contextos de formalidad intermedia, en los que una persona se dirige a otra utilizando el _vos_, podés llegar a escuchar algún que otro "contigo". Aunque es bastante raro el utilizarlo, no nos es totalmente ajeno como el _tú_ o el _tí. _

tú = vos
contigo = con vos
para tí = para vos

PD: Otro detalle que da cuenta de que evidentemente napolilover no es de la Argentina, es el uso del _pues_, algo que por estos pagos se restringe al lenguaje escrito o muy formal, y jamás sería utilizado en una frase coloquial. 

Saludos


----------



## Agró

*Ti* no lleva tilde.

Por otro lado, lo más lógico en la frase original sería "Espero que te *divirtieras *anoche", puesto que estamos hablando del día anterior.


----------



## Estopa

argentinodebsas said:


> PD: Otro detalle que da cuenta de que evidentemente napolilover no es de la Argentina, es el uso del _pues_, algo que por estos pagos se restringe al lenguaje escrito o muy formal, y jamás sería utilizado en una frase coloquial.
> 
> Saludos


 
Gracias por las aclaraciones 

Llevo ya un tiempo preguntándome de dónde puede ser, puesto que el uso que hace del adverbio "solo" es también bastante peculiar. Diría que es colombiana o ecuatoriana, pero no estoy segura.... A ver si nos saca de la duda


----------

